# Youth Turkey,, My 8 yr old SCORED!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, It took all 3 mornings (days) of the youth hunt. 
But this morning it all came together, Our blind produced its 2nd bird of the year.[attachment=2:3rznbudd]100_3277b.jpg[/attachment:3rznbudd]

It was my youngest boys turn to pull the trigger,, He did an OUTSTANDING job!
We let this bird go by yesterday evening, Just didn't present a good shot.
Let him go to his roast, and we were back in the blind at 5:30am.....
At light the gobbling started, They flew down, but the 4 hens went the wrong way.
Didn't look good for a half hour or so as the Tom followed them for a ways...

But then he decided to come back our way,,,,,after watching him work back to us
for 30 minutes , he came right by us and BOOM!!

My 8 year olds first hunt ended in complete victory!!
9 inch beard, 3/4 in spurs..
[attachment=1:3rznbudd]100_3294b.jpg[/attachment:3rznbudd]

Needless to say, we just had quiet the photo session..
[attachment=0:3rznbudd]100_3297b.jpg[/attachment:3rznbudd]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats. Well done nice bird. Great smiles. That bird almost covers the whole wheeler.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome bird!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

nice job brigger


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bird! Good on that little goofy.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Randy......hope to put some smiles on our UWC Youth hunters this weekend!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

So cool! Congrats!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work! Looks like a couple of happy kids. I'm sure you're very proud to say the least.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hunting may be about the experience as much as, if not MORE, than the successful harvest of game, but for a first time out, success is important and in this instance, your boy did a fantastic job. Congrats to you both!


----------

